# Nintendo Wii!!!



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

It comes out on Sunday, November 19th.Â Â It's available for the comparatively low price of $250 and will feature a new innovative input method that utilizes both tilt technology and a mechanism that senses spatial movement in relative to a sensor bar (placed on the TV).Â Â It's backed by Nintendo, so it will have all your favourite franchises.

Unfortunately, it doesn't feature very many robust graphics at the moment.Â Â Nor will it's graphics ever come close to the other console offerings by Sony and Microsoft, but Nintendo wasn't aiming for that anyway.Â Â It is more capable than the Gamecube and the Gamecube churned out some pretty nice lookin' games.

It is also backed by the raving Nintendo fanboys all around the world who have secret fantasies of unfing that underaged Hylian elf boy and will do almost anything to show support for their big 'N' overlords.

Taking all that into consideration....Â Â Who's gonna be selling it?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 17, 2006)

I keep watching crappy, low-res demo videos of Twilight Princess and thinking HOCRAPTHATISAWESOME, because I still live in the dark ages of "Wow SNES has nice graphix <3" despite owning a cube and being party to a PS2 owner 

SO I don't know why people keep talking about the graphics like they suck. Uncanny valley and all that anyway.

We won't be selling ours.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 17, 2006)

I own a 360. I will in 48 hours or less own a Wii. I'll own a PS3 when Sony wises up. I own a DS and a PSP and I owned most of the current systems or still do that have been released from 1979 to now.  I play Nintendo systems for Nintendo games and the odd third party game that kicks ass. If I want more third party, I have a 360 and will have a PS3 in a year or two.  Anyone who just owns one system is cheating themseleves. Why sell a Wii anyway when you have no chance to gain near the profit of a PS3 and Nintendo who is sending Sony flowers and candy for handing them and Microsoft the christmas season is pretty much going to make sure that the supplies will keep on rolling. Sure a few dozen, maybe more will soar by on Ebay, but nothing even close to the PS3 or even 360.

Graphics are nice, but without game play it means nothing. Look at me, I could be on SL, but I stick to Mucks, something that demands you have some writing and basic RP skills or be ignored instead of slapping on the pretty AV with the penis or vagina attachment to counter any failures at RP, character creation that's not based on a Winger/Roxicat prototype or crippling grammer/spelling issues. (rant off)


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2006)

That's true.

About the graphics for the Nintendo Wii: Nintendo said that the Wii will not work with HD TVs.  They will work only with ordinary TVs, like the Gamecube.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 17, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> About the graphics for the Nintendo Wii: Nintendo said that the Wii will not work with HD TVs.  They will work only with ordinary TVs, like the Gamecube.



Ohh, okay. Thanks for clarifying. I've never been in the market for an HDTV nor do I think I will be for several more years, so that doesn't really bother me personally.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 17, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> That's true.
> 
> About the graphics for the Nintendo Wii: Nintendo said that the Wii will not work with HD TVs.  They will work only with ordinary TVs, like the Gamecube.



Incorrect..kindof. The Wii can display up to 480p

http://store.nintendo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?currency=USD&storeId=10001&jspStoreDir=NOASTORE&productId=117711&categoryId=63205&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&ddkey=SetCurrencyPreference


----------



## Twile (Nov 17, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> tundra_arctic_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have been misled! It will work with HD TVs, it just won't take advantage of their HD. It's like if you watch a video clip full-screened on your computer, unless the screen is very small or the clip is very large, it expands to fit. It definitely won't look as crisp as the PS3 or 360, but it won't look any worse or be less compatible than a Gamecube or Xbox or PS2 is on a large screen nowadays.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for ALL of that clarification *l*


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up, Twile and Foxstar.  Much appreciated.


----------



## TORA (Nov 17, 2006)

My boyfriend Ardy will be getting his the day of the launch by sleeping at Fry's the night before. Screw eBay and their rip-off auctions!


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm getting mine Saturday night, and am I selling it? NO WAY =O Already got my games and controllers so I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 19, 2006)

My husband and our friend are havin an absolute blast with it. They've boxed, bowled, played tennis, etc. 

Once my headache goes away, I'll be joining in the fun.


The Wiimote and everything about it, it's cool. Glad the hubby picked it up!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

I sold mine, for about a $400 profit.  Not bad.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 19, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Taking all that into consideration....  Who's gonna be selling it?



I can't sell this one, sadly. There are too many on the market. We had nerds camped outside of Best Buy... about twelve of them. They've been out there for days now. Even though there has been a sign that says "Attention Nintendo Wii buyers. This store will be recieving a shipment of 65 Nintendo Wiis. They will be distributed at 9AM Sunday, November 19th. Limit one per customer" or something along those lines.

So twelve or so of them are waiting in line, store opens normal time. I took pictures too with a camera phone to post on 4chan. :3

So not only did they not get it at midnight, but they've been camped out for days for no reason, and their body odor was quite thick by the time I got there last night. Is it me, or does fanboyism come with a lack of common sense?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sold one for a $400 profit.  People just think there are too many on the market. :3


----------



## kontonno (Nov 19, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> kontonno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is good. I commend your ability to sucker the fanbase of their money! I was considering it last night, but sadly I have bills to pay so I had better not. D:

I'll letcha know how much I make on my PS3 when it gets sold. :3~ money, money, money!


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm getting a Wii for christmas..or maybe before. 
I have always been a nintendo whore, and the PS3 launch titles suck and the only reason I would want a 360 is for Halo 3.
The Wii is backward compatible with Gamecube AND you can download old classic nintendo and sega titles. Also it has the horse power double of the gamecube, which is better than the regular xbox. With the awesome add ons like the wiimote and the fun gameplay, low price, and nice shiny graphics that sells it for me.
Graphics do not mean much to me, I still play the original Nes and atari....o-o


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> I'm getting a Wii for christmas..or maybe before.
> I have always been a nintendo whore, and the PS3 launch titles suck and the only reason I would want a 360 is for Halo 3.
> The Wii is backward compatible with Gamecube AND you can download old classic nintendo and sega titles. Also it has the horse power double of the gamecube, which is better than the regular xbox. With the awesome add ons like the wiimote and the fun gameplay, low price, and nice shiny graphics that sells it for me.
> Graphics do not mean much to me, I still play the original Nes and atari....o-o



You can play classic Nintendo titles on the PS3 too, and probably Genesis ones too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIWwcGCI_nY


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 19, 2006)

You can't play all of the old Nes games on it though. I think the Ps3 can only play the Flash player versions.
PS3 just does'nt do anything for me...X_X


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> You can't play all of the old Nes games on it though. I think the Ps3 can only play the Flash player versions.
> PS3 just does'nt do anything for me...X_X



Actually, that PS3 was running an emulator through Fedora Linux.  PS3 allows you to install another OS onto the HDD and anything compatible with the OS you install is accessible.

That means that if you can get an NES emulator running on your alternate OS, that you can run all NES roms (so long as the emulator plays them correctly).  If you get an SNES emulator running on it, then you can run all SNES roms (so long as the emulator plays them correctly).  Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 19, 2006)

Oooh I see. Bah emulators, I have all the emulators I need on my comp really.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Oooh I see. Bah emulators, I have all the emulators I need on my comp really.



Emulators are what the Wii uses to run those older titles too.


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea I know, I just feel at home on my nintendo.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll get a Wii when they put out some games that A) truly take advantage of the controller and B) aren't greeted by a non-fanboy response of 'meh' to 'bad' (*coughREDSTEELcough*).

So, in other words it may be awhile before I enter the fabled next-gen.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 20, 2006)

So far I have really enjoyed the Wii.
My husband and friend played from noon till 7pm. Between boxing and bowling and Zelda they had a great time. 

My friend will be over 2 times a week so we can 'box' and get a nice workout.

I'm not a gaming person, neither is my husband nor my friend. So the fact that we are enjoying it should say at least something.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 20, 2006)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> So far I have really enjoyed the Wii.
> My husband and friend played from noon till 7pm. Between boxing and bowling and Zelda they had a great time.
> 
> My friend will be over 2 times a week so we can 'box' and get a nice workout.
> ...



Nintendo has been trying to appeal to the casual gamer a lot lately. Even their DS sports titles that non-gamers seem to really get into. 

Between the pricetag and the type of gameplay. That's probably what will make it successful. A lot of casual gamers don't care about graphics, or sound really... as long as they're having fun. Where as the Microsoft/Sony guys tend to expect an entire package of near flawless quality.


----------



## Twile (Nov 20, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> Between the pricetag and the type of gameplay. That's probably what will make it successful. A lot of casual gamers don't care about graphics, or sound really... as long as they're having fun. Where as the Microsoft/Sony guys tend to expect an entire package of near flawless quality.



I actually think Nintendo needs to do a lot better with the price tag. For a gamer, $250 isn't bad. But for a non-gamer, that might be as much as they spend for the TV itself which they hook the Wii up to. Digital media buffs, the kind who spend hundreds to thousands on their sound systems and HD TVs, will probably go the PS3 route as it integrates a bunch of media into their theater sytsem. That leaves Nintendo to mop up the rest of the people (likely a majority) who don't spend a ton of money on that sort of thing. If they could have had a launch price of, say, $180-200 then I think they could more honestly say they're targeting non-gamer audiences too. I just hope the 360 has a holiday price drop and puts pressure on Nintendo so they'll do the right thing :-/


----------



## furry (Nov 25, 2006)

I hate how $250 magically turns into â‚¬250


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 25, 2006)

Twile said:
			
		

> kontonno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've talked to about 300 customers about the Wii's price tag. Not one of them has a issue with it. Most of them are like "What, it costs $250 and has a GAME? What is this madness?" So thinking that a magical drop of the system's price less then 10 days after launch will help anything is just silly. You drop prices a year to two years after launch. Making a profit off of hardware is not a bad thing..and it's nothing new, Nintendo's never lost money on a system sold. Ever.

Nintendo knows what they are doing better then gamers think. You can't stay around for over 100 years, make steady profit with no debt for 47 of those years, have growing market share for 30 and not know what your doing. Just sit back and game and let the people who know what they are doing do it. Don't count on MS dropping the 360's price, not when they are losing a chunk with every system sold as it is and have no reason to. That's just silly.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 25, 2006)

I've seen some trailers they have at EB Games here (in Australia, it doesn't get released here till December) and it looks really good. This might actually be one of the first "next gen" game consoles I get, if the Zelda game really utilizes the remote so creatively. And of course there's the huge possibility that Bleach will be released in English, since I saw the trailer for it at eGames last week.


----------



## XeNoX (Nov 25, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> I hate how $250 magically turns into â‚¬250



but you get a game you were probably not interrested in or could have bought for 30 â‚¬ for FREE

however if I understood this correctly, Nintento did the same thing with the Gamecube and released it for 200â‚¬ in the end

However, we Europeans are always discrimanated against in console business ;3;


----------



## FoxyDude (Nov 26, 2006)

I got a Nintendo Wii on launch day.  I waited for eight hours in front of Fred Meyers to get one of their 18 consoles.  I also bought and extra Wii Remote, a Virtual Console Controller (Classic Controller), The Legend of Zelda:  Twilight Princess, and I got Excite Truck for FREE!  If you want to know how, ask me.


----------



## Squirl_X (Nov 27, 2006)

nintendo wii is beautiful and sportly and have fun ^.^ (because i like online games)


----------



## Landis (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm the only person on earth who cant play this thing right.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 29, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Just sit back and game and let the people who know what they are doing do it.



Yeah, some days I really doubt that Nintendo truly knows what they're doing.

:roll:


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yamauchi stepped down from running Nintendo where have you been? Plus let's not remember some facts.

1-Interviews with him were -infamous- for leaving stuff out. They would more often then not take one part of a statement he would make and run with it till they got called on it.

2-He spent about 10 million dollars of his own money to help create The Game Des!gners Studios, a Nintendo second party staffed by 80% of SE people. In a nutshell, his founding of the studio was his way of repairing the bridge he burned with SE. Water under the bridge now.

3-Iwata's online comment was also taken out of context and not made without reason as at the time Xbox Live was not making MS a dime. In fact it was losing money, much like the whole Xbox dept did and still does. I think they just got to the point where they are not making or losing money on it, but again, Iwata's comment was based on that and that the fact that Nintendo did not feel it would be worth throwing millions into creating a online game serivce for the Cube with no hope of recooping the money spent for years, if ever. Microsoft is a whole other beast.

It's a amusing view, but really I find it funny they rag more on Nintendo when Sony in the past year though it's various higher ups has made more insane statements then Nintendo and Microsoft have combinded.

I stand by the fact that Nintendo does know what they are doing. Do the fiscial research from 1977 to now. Anyone can make stupid comments.


----------



## Bloodmane (Nov 29, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giant Crabs!!!!!


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Believe it or not, the Wal-Marts where I live don't even have the Wii, but has the games.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 30, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, the Wal-Marts where I live don't even have the Wii, but has the games.



Games are shipped to all Wal-marts.


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 30, 2006)

But one game I cannot wait for will be harder to find, Twilight Princess for the Gamecube.


----------



## ediskrad (Dec 18, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> But one game I cannot wait for will be harder to find, Twilight Princess for the Gamecube.



http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=220

*giggle*


----------

